
Ask HN: Have you ever lost your confidence? - purplejumpycows
Have you ever lost your confidence to to point you could no longer perform your professional duties?<p>If so how did you deal with it&#x2F;overcome it?
======
internaut
Yes.

At different occasions in my life I have found out my world was a lie. If
you've ever been born into a cult you'll get it. Getting out of a religion is
not even close to what happens when you leave a cult that contains nearly all
your friends and family. It is like visiting an alien planet with your fellow
spaceship occupants and then when time comes to leave for the mothership you
tell them you'll actually be staying.

Still the best decision I ever made.

My advice: when you become unhappy you should leave. If I paid closer
attention to the possibility of exiting I'd have generally went to a better
place. It is better than burnout or becoming enslaved to a meme.

There are many cults in the world, meme complexes that trap people in them,
they're not all advertised as them though because they're usually not
uniformly bad or good. I've seen university education institutionalize a
friend. He cannot function outside of the quad without falling apart. I've
seen friends work themselves to a nub for next to no reward beyond the
symbolic. In most cases the solution was to leave. The problem with leaving is
that having an unknown future feels scary.

You should have the ideas, and not let the ideas have you. The ability to
change your shape is the greatest gift humans have. The only caveat I would
add is to make sure your exit timing is appropriate for your financial
situation. You'll need to plot your way out of the conspiracy.

